# Don't you miss me?



## asumi

”会いたかったの？Aitakatta no?”

I'm trying to say "Don't you miss me?" Is it correct?


----------



## Joyman

asumi said:


> ”会いたかったの？Aitakatta no?”
> 
> I'm trying to say "Don't you miss me?" Is it correct?



Hi.
If you are a woman, it is correct. 

会いたかったの？
私に会いたかった？
会いたかった？
are natural phrases.

If you are a man,
会いたかった？
僕に会いたかった？
会いたかったかい？
are natural.


----------



## asumi

Dear Joyman 

Thanks again...


----------



## Yuta

Joyman said:


> Hi.
> 会いたかったかい？


 
Is it a typo or the かい is a normal ending for a question?.
Also I wonder, when a man starts to be too old to use 僕?. I'm 38.


----------



## wathavy

This is 蛇足 perhaps...
Don't you miss me?
would be equivalent to '寂しくなかった？’ which means literally 'feel lonely' or 'miss someone' by being alone.

And 僕 could be used by quite elder person too. But personally when I hear elder say 僕 I feel he is quite noble.


----------



## lrosa

I think 会いたかった？ means "Did you miss me?"

How about 会いたくない(の）？ for "Don't you miss me?" ?


----------



## nemasu

lrosa said:


> I think 会いたかった？ means "Did you miss me?"
> 
> How about 会いたくない(の）？ for "Don't you miss me?" ?



This is what I was thinking too. chigaimasu ka


----------



## Yuta

Look like one of my questions was overlooked, so I'll refrase it.

Is it a typo or "かい" is also a normal ending for a question?.


----------



## nemasu

Yuta said:


> Look like one of my questions was overlooked, so I'll refrase it.
> 
> Is it a typo or "かい" is also a normal ending for a question?.



Not a typo, it is an informal alternative to ka.


----------



## gotoba

私も知りたいです。。。

僕がさびしくなかったんですか。
僕に会いたくなかったんですか。

Which sounds natural to say "didn't you miss me?"


----------

